# Snowy Owl Photographer Plymouth Ma 10/22



## NancyMoranG (Oct 20, 2015)

for the locals..Massachusetts Wildlife photographer 'famous' for Snowy Owls is doing a talk on Thursday 10/22 at 2:00
Plymouth Library..
On Silent Wings –  The Magic of the Snowy Owl

I am planning on it..


----------



## sm4him (Oct 20, 2015)

I hate ALL of you who get to photograph Snowy Owls.

Okay, no, I don't hate any of you, really. But I *am* extremely jealous of you all and perhaps a little resentful.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 20, 2015)

I am jealous of them too! I actually leave before the 
Snowys come!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 20, 2015)

Hatorade.  Very familiar   I can't even get a Cardinal over here.


----------

